# Is it really rare ?



## Z3 slead (Mar 5, 2019)

Just got done checking out Craigslist in my local area ......I'm 35 miles from Boise, ID. Brought up the BMW Z3 ads, and a 2000 Z3 with 58K miles and in the words of the seller "with rare dakar yellow paint" ......$14,500, O.B.O. The seller also said "I don't care what the blue book says". What do you members think?? Justifiable? Is it a rare color?


----------



## Z3 slead (Mar 5, 2019)

Admin........can you post this thread in the Z3 forum please? Thanks


----------



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

lol

Check back with him in October when the snow starts again....

Its a 2.3 as well.... if this is the car of your dreams, sure. Bluebook is half of asking or less.

Finally, he doesn't care what bluebook says...if YOU also don't care what bluebook says, then there you go!


----------



## monkeyman_69 (Mar 26, 2014)

"Rare" is relative. Per this, there are 6 Z3 M colors more common than yellow and 8 less common. I'd call that middle of the pack. Color availability could be different for non-M. Production Numbers
Z3s are difficult to price. I bought a 2001 3.0 MT in great shape for $7400. Totaled it and insurance valued it almost at $11k. Private party vs dealer, and time of year, affect price too.


----------



## Sharpgirl (Dec 2, 2018)

I’ve got a beautiful pearl white one with low mileage in pretty good shape for $8500 lol.


----------



## frontrowbilly (Jan 11, 2009)

Z3 slead said:


> Just got done checking out Craigslist in my local area ......I'm 35 miles from Boise, ID. Brought up the BMW Z3 ads, and a 2000 Z3 with 58K miles and in the words of the seller "with rare dakar yellow paint" ......$14,500, O.B.O. The seller also said "I don't care what the blue book says". What do you members think?? Justifiable? Is it a rare color?
> View attachment 1027018


I would try to imagine replacing the word rare with desirable, and it doesn't work. Perhaps the reason Dakar yellow is "rare" is because Dakar yellow is UNdesirable.
And IMO, it is just that. BTW, I live in Boise, and I think I have seen that listing fore SOME time now.


----------



## mmoffitt (Mar 30, 2013)

TOO MUCH for what? an ugly yellow car!..it looks like an "Easter Egg"..that will still be there till Christmas at that price!


----------



## IdriveUscream (Feb 10, 2016)

Rare? Rarely wanted in yellow is more like it.


----------



## Pete_NZ (Jan 28, 2018)

Ambiguity is the mother of logical fallacies. (There’s def many that could be inferred from that statement.) 
Nowhere in your summary & description of the ad or interaction with the seller is the paint color shown as the reason or justification for the high price. Sure he’s made a “salesman comment” about the color but more than likely he’s just delusional about the car in general. 

Jaundice is also rare and “yellow”. Those facts alone don’t make it intrinsically desirable.


----------



## blossi (Jun 29, 2014)

Z3 slead said:


> Just got done checking out Craigslist in my local area ......I'm 35 miles from Boise, ID. Brought up the BMW Z3 ads, and a 2000 Z3 with 58K miles and in the words of the seller "with rare dakar yellow paint" ......$14,500, O.B.O. The seller also said "I don't care what the blue book says". What do you members think?? Justifiable? Is it a rare color?
> View attachment 1027018


I had a 2002 Z3 M, bought it in 2012 with less than 25K original miles, great car to ride. After reading about them I found out that 2002 was the last year that BMW made them because, the Z4's were in production. I sold the car in 2020 with 63.500 K original miles; The reason was my wife had a 2010 x5 and when that car started to give her all of the headaches, I said to my self, I think it's time... Now, if, you know a bit about mechanics I say go for it, and enjoy it.

Bimmerman


----------



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

Wife: You need to sell that Z3, its taking up space in the garage.... I know you love it but it needs to go. * I want it advertised THIS WEEK *otherwise there will be hell to pay. And another thing...and ...and..and

Husband: OK, done.


----------

